# FET when did you POAS?



## mjnbr82 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello!
I had 2x 5day Blastocysts transferred on Tuesday 18th Feb. 

My official blood test is 13 days after on Monday 3rd March but I know from my previous (failed SET) IVF cycle that I can't wait that long to find out and my urge to POAS gets the better of me!!

When did you POAS after FET if you used 5day blastocysts? Also, if you POAS'd, which brand of test did you use??


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, I have the same otd as you but Ihad ttransfer on the Thursday... Therefore Ireckon you would be OK on the sat xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I waited till OTD and even then I had to be forced lol. I had a 3dt, there are all sorts of wild stories on the net about people testing early and getting false positives etc so I just stayed in a bubble to avoid heartbreak.

I used clearblue digital and it quickly came up pregnant followed a minute later with 2-3 weeks

All best wishes to you


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

hi, i was really naughty and poas-ed 5dp5dt and got a pregnant 1-2 weeks on Clearblue digi. I did not want to rely on the lines.


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

I did 5dt today and was told to wait 10 days, but my AF is in 7 days so not sure how that works. In reality I'm a terrible tester so doubt I'll make it past 5dp5dt


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Have you managed to hold off from POAS??


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I did on day 5 and it was -. On day 6, I didn't.  On day 7, I got +.

Let us know how it went with you.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

hi M, I POAS 8 days after 5 day FET of a singleton, got a FAINT BFP (cheapie Poundshop test...!) and now 26 weeks pregnant xxx


----------

